

Study Finds E-Signatures Less Trusted Than Handwritten Signatures - privong
http://spp.sagepub.com/content/early/2014/11/13/1948550614558841.abstract

======
privong
The full text of the article is available for free at the above link (at least
for me, from home), but the University of Virginia (where the study was
performed) has a summary of the findings:

[http://www.news.virginia.edu/content/uva-study-finds-e-
signa...](http://www.news.virginia.edu/content/uva-study-finds-e-signatures-
less-trusted-handwritten-signatures)

